# central california support group



## supernaturalshygirl (May 9, 2012)

I live in modesto ca and would love to see a support group for social anxiety in the central valley area. Does anyone know of one, or would like to help me in forming one somehow? :boogie


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi. I live in Modesto to!

I would love to be apart of some sort of support group for this area.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Have you tried looking on meetup.com? I have found a few meetup groups for social anxiety near me on that website, but I live in southern California not central.


----------



## skas99 (May 17, 2011)

Not sure if you're still looking for people to help out with a group in modesto. If you are I would love to help. I live here in modesto as well.


----------



## butters2962 (Nov 24, 2012)

i live in socal


----------

